# pics. very few older ones



## rcullison (Mar 26, 2010)

*Huge mess once the ice and snow melted*







This was supposed to be my "prototype" but works too good to build another



The only food pics ive got



Iwent to buy paint came home with pork


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe you can fine a cover to put over the smoker to keep the elements off it.


----------



## rcullison (Apr 3, 2010)

Sweet a friend just gave me something i can possibly make a cover out of.


----------

